# 1966 Aurora Captain Kidd Project-wips/tips



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

removed


----------



## Flatlander54 (Feb 24, 2010)

Looking foward to this build, buzz. I like the seam filling idea with the tape. What putty are you using?

mike


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Looking forward to more. Your filling technique on seam filling looks interesting and will try the masking tape. This should work with aves. Thanks Buzz I built this Kit in the early sixties and you are bringing back found memories.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

removed


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

removed


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Already a great tip! Thanks, Randy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Dracula said:


> Your filling technique on seam filling looks interesting and will try the masking tape. This should work with aves.


The nice thing about Aves Apoxie Sculpt is that you can use regular tap water to smooth it down.

Nice work as always Randy! I love to watch your kits come to life!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> The nice thing about Aves Apoxie Sculpt is that you can use regular tap water to smooth it down.
> 
> Nice work as always Randy! I love to watch your kits come to life!


I use both Squadron (fast drying on small seams),and Aves for filling large gaps and sculpting. The water soluability of Aves is a real plus, but at 12+ hours to full cure, it's not for the impatient. (All the more reason to have many kits in various stages of incompletion.) 
This should be a great thread with super tips! Bring it on!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Randy - I'm really looking forward the your new wip! I have a Capt. Kidd still in the box, so I am very interested to see the progress on yours. Thanks again for sharing your talents!! - Denis


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

This kit screams to be repopped!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

removed


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Like everyone else, I'm really looking forward to your wips on this terrific kit! 
The one time I tried puttying seams was on the Tsukuda Frankenstein, and I made a royal mess of it! Your tape idea is a natural. 

Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

THANKS AGAIN for taking the time to do this looks like it is going to be GREAT i have stayed away from the squadron because i have heard that it shrinks 2 much but if you are using it i gotta try it LOL


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

removed


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Coming along nicely. Nice kit that!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

For those who haven't read the Atlantis UFO thread it looks like Atlantis Models are bringing Kidd and Blackbeard back.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

removed


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

buzzconroy said:


> I dont want to hi jack my own thread off topic, but I wouldnt get so hyped up about, reminds of the lost aurora company, with new employees.
> 
> randy




Let's hope not. I think they do have some models out already though such as the EVE UFO.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

removed


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Randy,

Looks great so far...and nice tip on tape use while filling seams.
This should be a nice kit when your finished with it...I'm looking forward to it! :thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

buzzconroy said:


> The model has been puttied, base coated in white, the sculpt detailing is just breath taking, color will be added on Friday.I will be doing extensive painting on this model, full multi shading, It will be very artsy like an painting, the scene will be painted as later afternoon, so all detaling can be seen.
> Should look nice.
> Randy


That sounds like a great idea, Randy. Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Can't wait to see more WIP pics Randy. Thanks! Steve


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

bumped


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Looking good so far! This has always been one of my favorite Aurora kits; nice to see it get the attention it deserves. Can't wait to see the next step in your process!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I was beginning to wonder if I'd missed some posts on this one...glad to find out I didn't! I like the sound of the various shades of green working on the captain...can't wait to see them being put into use! :thumbsup:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Wonderful kit, this is another Aurora i could never get hold of!.. due to cost. Fantastic build so far, and some great tips on seam work..


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

*Starting to add colors*

bumped


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

buzzconroy said:


> I dont want to hi jack my own thread off topic, but I wouldnt get so hyped up about, reminds of the lost aurora company, with new employees.
> 
> randy


*Pardon me, but I have to weigh in here....I was hired by lapco in 2007, and there is an entire thread on that.last year I was hired by atlantis which is a subsidary of megahobby, as a consultant, and worked closely with pete at atlantis, and was involved with the factory in china, as I was the one that put pete in contact with that factory, and negotiated the deal on the aurora repop of the black bear and cubs..they are definitely NOT anything like the lapco boys, and have NO connection with them whatsoever...the black bear test shots are due in any day now, as well as the buffalo...In addition, the blackbeard and capt Kidd kits are on the way to the factory to be reverse enjineered..Lapco was alot of talk, and no action, and not one mold was ever seen by me while I worked for them..

Atlantis is a REAL company..and they will deliver...and they already have with the ufo they had reissued...in case you havent been following, they asked here for a mib blackbeard to use for reverse enjineering..Lapco was run by a doctor and funeral director , who were brothers..the giammarinos, and delivered nothing except an ancient website..Peter at atlantis is in the hobby business by profession...very different situations...

Before "pre-judging " atlantis, I would suggest you look at lapco's record and compare it to megahobby's Atlantis..two totally different situations...Give atlantis a chance...I know they will come through...since I consulted for them, and still do..as soon as I get the test shots in, I will post them..

Z
*


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

removed


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Nobody "highjacked" your thread...I basically answered your comments on atlantis...case closed

Z
*


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

bumped


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

You know, Randy, for all of your talent — which is enormous and certainly cannot be denied — I've noticed over several different threads that there is a decidedly less than courteous, less than gracious, even condescending tone to a number of your posts.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

bumped


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I have this same wip at other an forum, PM if interested, I will pm link.
Happy modeling
Randy


----------

